# Gomorra 2. Dal 10 maggio 2016. Seconda Stagione. Su Sky.



## admin (14 Marzo 2016)

Sta per tornare Gomorra, una delle Serie Tv più amate e viste in Italia. La seconda stagione di Gomorra partirà ufficialmente martedì 10 maggio 2016 in prima serata su Sky Atlantic.

Gli episodi della seconda stagione saranno, in totale, dodici. Il regista è sempre Stefano Sollima. Due new entry nel cast: Cristana Dell'Anna e Cristina Donadio.


----------



## admin (14 Marzo 2016)

up


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Marzo 2016)

Finalmente


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2016)

Ecco il trailer della seconda stagione


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2016)

Dai dai dai che manca un mese.


----------



## admin (10 Maggio 2016)

Si riparte.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Maggio 2016)

La seconda stagione di Romanzo Criminale surclassò la prima (che era già bellissima), speriamo bene anche per questa


----------



## Tic (10 Maggio 2016)

Gomorra è una delle poche cose per cui mi pento di non avere sky ...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Maggio 2016)

Considerazioni sparse :

1 - la parte di Genny in Sudamerica dal trailer mi sembra abbastanza trash, e onestamente non me ne frega nulla.

2 - E' riaffiorato il tema del contrasto generazionale, che anche nella prima stagione è stato il muro portante di tutta la storia.

3 - Per il suddetto punto temo per Sarri.

4 - In genrale a differenza di romanzo criminale non ho grandi aspettative, i protagonisti mi pare abbiano raggiunto tutti il massimo delle potenzialità, e i comprimari non sono stati incisivi, tanto che manco me li ricordo di faccia.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo che mantenga le attese. Io ho qualche dubbio. Non so perchè.


----------



## mrsmit (11 Maggio 2016)

Vi sono piaciute le prime 2 puntate? A me si, anche se ancora non siamo entrati nel vivo dell'azione, come inizio è stato promettente.


----------



## mèuris (11 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Vi sono piaciute le prime 2 puntate? A me si, anche se ancora non siamo entrati nel vivo dell'azione, come inizio è stato promettente.



Vero, anche se dopo le ultime due della scorsa, dove era scorso sangue a fiotti e non c'era un attimo di riposo, ci stava, secondo me, fare due puntate del genere. 

Mi ha un po' spiazzato l'inizio della seconda puntata, con il salto spazio-temporale. Alla fine, però, l'ho trovata interessante come cosa.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Maggio 2016)

La seconda puntata mi è piaciuta molto, soprattutto per il rapporto tra Gennaro e il padre.
La prima, mmh... non mi ha convinto molto. Si era già capito che Ciro era disposto a tutto pur di scalare le gerarchie, non era necessario che...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



gli facessero ammazzare la moglie. Mi aspettavo poi che il fratello di lei dicesse o facesse qualcosa per salvarla, per aggiungere un po' di drama... invece niente lol, il personaggio più piatto della serie


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2016)

Io ho quasi preferito la seconda rispetto alla prima... Comunque una bomba


----------



## mrsmit (12 Maggio 2016)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Vero, anche se dopo le ultime due della scorsa, dove era scorso sangue a fiotti e non c'era un attimo di riposo, ci stava, secondo me, fare due puntate del genere.
> 
> Mi ha un po' spiazzato l'inizio della seconda puntata, con il salto spazio-temporale. Alla fine, però, l'ho trovata interessante come cosa.



Il salto è stato particolare, all'inizio non avevo capito nulla perchè mi ero saltato la scritta "un'anno dopo", fortunatamente mia moglie me l'ha detto.......


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Maggio 2016)

prime 2 puntate non straordinarie ma sicuramente ben fatte...quella di Genny forse la più bella delle 2...cmq mi mancavano troppo...serie praticamente perfetta in tutto...recitazione regia sceneggiatura...speriamo mantengano questo livello fino alla fine..


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] lo avevamo scoperto noi prima..


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> @Admin lo avevamo scoperto noi prima..




Ahahahha come sempre, arriviamo per primi!


----------



## Ciachi (17 Maggio 2016)

.....pochi minuti...e ci siamo...3 /4 puntata!!!!!


----------



## admin (17 Maggio 2016)

Ahhhhhhhhhh che scannamento!


----------



## Mou (17 Maggio 2016)

Gomorra > Romanzo Criminale come dramma.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Maggio 2016)

Piccola curiosità: ma dalla Campania in su la guardate coi sottotitoli?


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità: ma dalla Campania in su la guardate coi sottotitoli?



Io si.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io si.


Ah, io e qualcun altro( [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ) siamo fortunati a vederla in lingua originale


----------



## Tic (18 Maggio 2016)

Alla fine me l'aspettavo che Ciro non morisse neanche in questa puntata, però la morte di mi ha spiazzato, vediamo come continua 

Per la serie: "è jut p fott, è rimast fottut"


----------



## DannySa (18 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità: ma dalla Campania in su la guardate coi sottotitoli?



Sì per noi italiani è normale.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Maggio 2016)

Madò se si stanno menando forte comunque 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, io e qualcun altro( [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ) siamo fortunati a vederla in lingua originale



Io ho i sottotitoli attivati perché la vedo con amici del centro-Italia, ma in ogni caso servono anche me a volte


----------



## mrsmit (18 Maggio 2016)

Belle anche queste 2 puntate, Don Pietro è tornato......ma ci sarà ancora l'opposizione del figlio Genny?


----------



## Ciachi (18 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, io e qualcun altro( [MENTION=1425]Louis Gara[/MENTION] ) siamo fortunati a vederla in lingua originale



Siamo in tre!


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2016)

ovviamente voi Giargiana lo guardate senza sottotitoli  .. noi siamo costretti a metterli . 

Comunque le puntate di ieri sono state 2 bombe , un po' mi è dispiaciuto per Conte .. mi ero affezionato .


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2016)

La bellezza di alcune parole in dialetto difficilmente le traduci con l'italiano....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madò se si stanno menando forte comunque
> 
> 
> 
> Io ho i sottotitoli attivati perché la vedo con amici del centro-Italia, ma in ogni caso servono anche me a volte


Oh, povero salernitano  Io la vedo tutta in lingua originale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ovviamente voi Giargiana lo guardate senza sottotitoli  .. noi siamo costretti a metterli .
> 
> Comunque le puntate di ieri sono state 2 bombe , un po' mi è dispiaciuto per Conte .. mi ero affezionato .


Da buon terron.e capisco tutto quello che dicono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Maggio 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La bellezza di alcune parole in dialetto difficilmente le traduci con l'italiano....


Vero, la forza di certe espressioni la si comprende appieno in lingua originale(un po' il discorso che si fa con i film stranieri), però guardarla coi sottotitoli già ha senso, se non altro per capire solo da un punto di vista lessicale cosa dicono, senza perderne in prosodia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Maggio 2016)

Sono del Nord e la guardo sottotitolata, ma è stato giusto farla così, è più vera.


'O immortal


----------



## de sica (20 Maggio 2016)

Comunque per vedere i tweet di campopiano, quell'infame mi ha spoilerato la fine della terza puntata. Maledetto!!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vero, la forza di certe espressioni la si comprende appieno in lingua originale(un po' il discorso che si fa con i film stranieri), però guardarla coi sottotitoli già ha senso, se non altro per capire solo da un punto di vista lessicale cosa dicono, senza perderne in prosodia.



Io ho usato i sub la prima stagione ma questa nuova la sto vedendo senza e per ora ho capito tutto. Ormai avrò già imparato pure la fluency napoletana.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io ho usato i sub la prima stagione ma questa nuova la sto vedendo senza e per ora ho capito tutto. Ormai avrò già imparato pure la fluency napoletana.


Il napoletano credo sia uno dei dialetti più semplici d'Italia. Spesso e volentieri ho visto gente di altre regioni capirlo senza conoscerlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il napoletano credo sia uno dei dialetti più semplici d'Italia. Spesso e volentieri ho visto gente di altre regioni capirlo senza conoscerlo.



Ma anche no, penso sia uno dei più tosti (di solito i più semplici sono al centro, più vai a nord o a sud e diventa un casino). Però non è che parlino sempre in dialetto, l'80% delle battute è in italiano.


----------



## DannySa (20 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il napoletano credo sia uno dei dialetti più semplici d'Italia. Spesso e volentieri ho visto gente di altre regioni capirlo senza conoscerlo.



Il napoletano per me che sono del nord è invece piuttosto difficile da capire, magari anche parole che riuscirei ad intendere perfettamente diventano difficili solo per il modo in cui vengono dette, pensare che ho diversi amici napoletani che vivono qui da sempre e faticherei a capire quello che dicono se si mettessero a tavola a parlare in napoletano.
Il dialetto più semplice da capire è il romanaccio, il toscano è intuibilissimo dopo un po' di tempo che lo ascolti, i meno intuibili sono quelli del centro tipo l'abruzzese, pure il pugliese, il sardo, al nord invece direi il veneto, e fa strano perché da emiliano non sono troppo distante dal confine col Veneto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma anche no, penso sia uno dei più tosti (di solito i più semplici sono al centro, più vai a nord o a sud e diventa un casino). Però non è che parlino sempre in dialetto, l'80% delle battute è in italiano.





DannySa ha scritto:


> Il napoletano per me che sono del nord è invece piuttosto difficile da capire, magari anche parole che riuscirei ad intendere perfettamente diventano difficili solo per il modo in cui vengono dette, pensare che ho diversi amici napoletani che vivono qui da sempre e faticherei a capire quello che dicono se si mettessero a tavola a parlare in napoletano.
> Il dialetto più semplice da capire è il romanaccio, il toscano è intuibilissimo dopo un po' di tempo che lo ascolti, i meno intuibili sono quelli del centro tipo l'abruzzese, pure il pugliese, il sardo, al nord invece direi il veneto, e fa strano perché da emiliano non sono troppo distante dal confine col Veneto.


Ho detto questo per esperienza diretta, perché mi è capitato di aver a che fare con persone del nord che, di contro, capivano ciò che dicessimo in dialetto io ed altre persone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La morte di Salvatore Conte è stata totalmente inaspettata. Un peccato perdere un personaggio del genere così presto e in quel modo. Avrebbero dovuto puntarci di più. Mi auguro che alla fine pure Ciro venga fatto secco, non lo sopporto più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2016)

Ma le puntate di questa sera ????? Bomba a mano :O bellissime .


----------



## Ciachi (31 Maggio 2016)

Ogni settimana aumenta "lo spessore"!!! Uno spettacolo!!! Don Pietro sta 'tornando' alla grande!!!


----------



## Mou (1 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Puntata dopo puntata stanno morendo tutti, i prossimi che vedo male sono O'Track e Malammore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Mou ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Puntata dopo puntata stanno morendo tutti, i prossimi che vedo male sono O'Track e Malammore.



ma il secondo non ho capito bene perchè si era preso la pallottola dal O'Trak perchè poi non aveva più niente ??? haha


----------



## Mou (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma il secondo non ho capito bene perchè si era preso la pallottola dal O'Trak perchè poi non aveva più niente ??? haha





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ci ho pensato anche io, alla fine del sesto episodio Patrizia riferisce a Don Pietro che Malammore si sarebbe ripreso dalla pallottola, e finisce lì. Sarà stato colpito di striscio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)






Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma il secondo non ho capito bene perchè si era preso la pallottola dal O'Trak perchè poi non aveva più niente ??? haha



Odioso come pochi e non muore mai, pazzesco.


----------



## Butcher (1 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia, livello pazzesco.


----------



## cris (5 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piccola curiosità: ma dalla Campania in su la guardate coi sottotitoli?



no, senza sub. sicuramente il 10% me lo perdo , ma capisco


----------



## cris (5 Giugno 2016)

ciro mi sta qua, davvero... anche il fetente di malammore


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2016)

cris ha scritto:


> no, senza sub. sicuramente il 10% me lo perdo , ma capisco


Bravo, mi piaci


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

Guardarlo senza sub è un'impresa, qualcuno magari si perde il 10% io mi perdo il 30-40%.. e dire che la prima stagione l'avevo guardata senza sottotitoli.
Maledetti.


----------



## Butcher (5 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco cosa ci sia di difficile da capire nel napoletano (soprattutto quello della serie che è semplice)


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

mi sono appena recuperato la prima stagione su on demand, grandiosa! ora inizio la seconda

e senza sottotitoli è veramente incomprensibile, almeno per me, menomale che ci sono


----------



## DannySa (5 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> mi sono appena recuperato la prima stagione su on demand, grandiosa! ora inizio la seconda
> 
> e senza sottotitoli è veramente incomprensibile, almeno per me, menomale che ci sono



Concordo, a 'sto punto la doppiassero in italiano e vafamocc' [cit.]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2016)

Faranno un'altra stagione oltre a questa? Si sa qualcosa?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Faranno un'altra stagione oltre a questa? Si sa qualcosa?



si stanno già girando


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> si stanno già girando



Spero non sia l'ultima o si sa già che sarà l'ultima?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Spero non sia l'ultima o si sa già che sarà l'ultima?



non saprei....ma mi pare che una volta in un intervista saviano ha detto che per le idee che aveva servivano almeno 4 stagioni...però su questo non ci metto la mano sul fuoco....la terza invece è certa ed hanno già iniziato a girare nei giorni scorsi


----------



## Butcher (6 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non saprei....ma mi pare che una volta in un intervista saviano ha detto che per le idee che aveva servivano almeno 4 stagioni...però su questo non ci metto la mano sul fuoco....la terza invece è certa ed hanno già iniziato a girare nei giorni scorsi



Davvero? Ottimo, vuol dire che non dovremo aspettare due anni come per la 2°!


----------



## DannySa (6 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> non saprei....ma mi pare che una volta in un intervista saviano ha detto che per le idee che aveva servivano almeno 4 stagioni...però su questo non ci metto la mano sul fuoco....la terza invece è certa ed hanno già iniziato a girare nei giorni scorsi



Benissimo, spero non li facciano morire tutti a 'sto punto ahah.


----------



## Ciachi (7 Giugno 2016)

....meno male che è martedì!!!! ....con le notizie che arrivano sui nostri colori....meglio distrarsi!!!! 

Ps. Per le traduzioni rivolgersi qui e [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]!!


----------



## pennyhill (7 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)
















Anticipazione (Spoiler)









o' track


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi che BOMBA , non sbagliano una singola puntata .


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi che BOMBA , non sbagliano una singola puntata .



Alle prime avevo storto il naso d ho avuto un po' paura ma adesso è tornato pari all'anno scorso. Bello bello bello.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Madonna, che episodi. Come in Romanzo Criminale, con la seconda stagione sono riusciti addirittura a superarsi.

Io fossi un'emittente tipo HBO andrei di corsa da Sollima e gli darei carta bianca

La cosa bellissima è che, almeno io, non riesco a tifare per uno tra Ciro/Gennaro/don Pietro. 3 bellissimi personaggi


----------



## de sica (8 Giugno 2016)

Boh , se devo essere sincero non mi hanno esaltato così tanto questi ultimi due e poi..



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Hanno tolto un personaggio come O'Track, che per me era uno dei migliori se non il mio preferito. Senza di lui i ragazzi di secondigliano sono poca roba


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2016)

Preparatevi ad un altra bomba!!!!!.......Salvatore....


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madonna, che episodi. Come in Romanzo Criminale, con la seconda stagione sono riusciti addirittura a superarsi.
> 
> Io fossi un'emittente tipo HBO andrei di corsa da Sollima e gli darei carta bianca
> 
> La cosa bellissima è che, almeno io, non riesco a tifare per uno tra Ciro/Gennaro/don Pietro. 3 bellissimi personaggi



Questo cosa ti dimostra ? che se gli Italiani hanno fiducia e Budget i film e le serie tv le sanno fare eccome ... ma finché la gente va ( andava ) a vedere i cinepanettoni .


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Giugno 2016)

Una bomba assoluta.

Polverizzato qualsiasi serie attualmente in onda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo cosa ti dimostra ? che se gli Italiani hanno fiducia e Budget i film e le serie tv le sanno fare eccome ... ma finché la gente va ( andava ) a vedere i cinepanettoni .



No, è che ormai mettono amici degli amici pure per serie tv e film. Hai mai visto la serie tv Boris? Descrive in pieno la situazione italiana di certe cose. C'è dietro una mafia per far fare i film agli amici degli amici con finanziamenti pubblici ecc... Un po' come quei libri di politici che non si legge nessuno, ma che ovviamente trovano editori compiacenti per stampare mille mila copia in tutte le librerie.

Il problema in se non è neanche la raccomandazione, se uno raccomanda gente capace e che sa fare non si può neanche dire qualcosa di male alla fine. Indirizzi qualcuno verso gente con capacità. Il problema italiano è che raccomandano i peggio cani, ignoranti, stupidi, arroganti e ritardati per qualunque tipo di ruolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Questo cosa ti dimostra ? che se gli Italiani hanno fiducia e Budget i film e le serie tv le sanno fare eccome ... ma finché la gente va ( andava ) a vedere i cinepanettoni .



Manca il talento dai, trovami un altro come Sollima in Italia.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Ultime due puntate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Madonna, che episodi. Come in Romanzo Criminale, con la seconda stagione sono riusciti addirittura a superarsi.
> 
> Io fossi un'emittente tipo HBO andrei di corsa da Sollima e gli darei carta bianca
> 
> *La cosa bellissima è che, almeno io, non riesco a tifare per uno tra Ciro/Gennaro/don Pietr*o. 3 bellissimi personaggi


Io sinceramente non tifo per nessuno. Dato che tengo presente a cosa si ispira, mi viene difficile tifare. Diciamo che spero arrivi un PM e li sbatta tutti sull'Asinara.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

Non posso vederle fino a domani ergo mi terrò alla larga dal topic


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Si tifa la violenza iniorante.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Finale un pò prevedibile!

Bella stagione, comunque!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sarri nooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutto preparato ottimamente per l'ultima puntata, ma poi...

Un agguato con tanto di commando armato per uccidere una bambina?

E Genny (Per carità, il ritorno al potere del padre sembrava effettivamente poter “limitare“ la sua ascesa) ma questo va a trovare Ciro ormai finito, per chiedergli di completare l'opera, e di renderlo quindi orfano di entrambi i genitori.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo una capra senza cervello mi aveva spoilerato il finale con un post su Facebook. Spero che un camion lo tiri sotto.
Bellissima stagione comunque. Finale forzato per avere una nuova stagione.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sul fatto di Genny che incarica Ciro di uccidere il padre... ormai Genny si è trasferito nella capitale e credo abbia bisogno di un uomo che possa gestire tutto a Secondigliano. Il padre non era disposto a comprarsi la sua roba. Ciro invece sì. Soprattutto alla luce del fatto che Genny gli ha dato questa possibilità e gli ha regalato la vendetta per la morte di sua figlia, ora Ciro gli deve praticamente tutto.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2016)

Comunque hanno già scritto la terza stagione!


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo una capra senza cervello mi aveva spoilerato il finale con un post su Facebook. Spero che un camion lo tiri sotto.
> Bellissima stagione comunque. Finale forzato per avere una nuova stagione.
> 
> 
> ...




Maledetti quelli che spoilerano serie tv e film sui social. Io ne avevo uno che lo faceva sempre di proposito. L'ho eliminato senza pietà.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Genny, praticamente, è il Dandy di Gomorra. Alla fine ha sacrificato tutti per raggiungere i suoi scopi: Pietro Savastano e il padre della moglie.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Che serie, grande finale di stagione col botto.
La storia di Pietro è stata il fulcro portante delle prime due stagioni, era giusto che uscisse di scena dopo i botti che ha fatto, se non altro sarebbe stato ripetitivo questo suo voler tornare a comandare _a casa sua_.
Ora tocca a Genny, spietato molto più del padre (quello che faceva bere l'urina a Ciro in segno di rispetto) e Ciro, che probabilmente si è fatto odiare da tutti ma alla fine si sono invertite le parti ed è stato lui la vittima in cerca di vendetta.
Senza dimenticare la "ragazza" di Scianel che è scappata e probabilmente avrà un ruolo maggiore nella terza stagione, Patrizia che è rimasta sola (grandissima gnocca), tutti i guaglioni pronti a tutto e altri personaggi che probabilmente verranno fuori.



E mi chiedevo, è possibile che Gomorra vinca qualche riconoscimento all'estero? è stata esportata in parecchi paesi e secondo me è quello il mercato a cui devono puntare, la serie è molto internazionale segno che quando si lavora bene non vengono fuori schifezze alla "Occhi del cuore 2".


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sì, il finale è prevedibile, basta guardare il mio post alla prima pagina.

Per me è un grande errore mandarla avanti, è impossibile rimpiazzare Conte e soprattutto Pietro, senza contare che Ciro è un walking dead.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Giugno 2016)

Mi sono beccato uno spoiler assurdo, leggevo la pagina facebook di Balasso e si faceva presente di insulti rivolti a un attore di gomorra per qualcosa che ha fatto nella serie tv... 

"Qualcosa" l'ho scritto io, nel commento c'è scritto proprio cosa ha fatto... Dio che nervi. Scusa parziale? C'era su tutti i giornali sta roba... Minchia che nervoso


----------



## Butcher (17 Giugno 2016)

Stupenda, non ho nulla da dire. Aspetto con ansia la 3° stagione, sono davvero curioso di sapere come possano evolvere le cose.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Era prevedibile, ma giusto, che Pietro morisse. E' praticamente resuscitato annientando tutto e tutti, non aveva più nulla da dare.


----------

